# 7.3-RELEASE: jail multi-ip problem



## im (Apr 11, 2010)

Helo All!

I updated 6.4 to 7.3-RELEASE, and try to use jail multi-ip.


```
host# [B]ifconfig[/B]
fxp0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=2009<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:0c:f1:80:53:da
        inet 123.211.118.14 netmask 0xffffff00 broadcast 123.211.118.255
        inet 123.211.118.15 netmask 0xffffffff broadcast 123.211.118.15
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
lo1: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet 192.168.118.1 netmask 0xffffff00
        inet 192.168.118.14 netmask 0xffffffff
```


```
# [B]jail -l -U root -i /home/jails/www73 www.example.com 192.168.118.14,127.0.0.1 /bin/csh[/B]
17
www#
www# [B]ifconfig[/B]
fxp0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=2009<RXCSUM,VLAN_MTU,WOL_MAGIC>
        ether 00:0c:f1:80:53:da
        media: Ethernet autoselect (100baseTX <full-duplex>)
        status: active
plip0: flags=108810<POINTOPOINT,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST,NEEDSGIANT> metric 0 mtu 1500
lo0: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet 127.0.0.1 netmask 0xff000000
lo1: flags=8049<UP,LOOPBACK,RUNNING,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 16384
        inet 192.168.118.14 netmask 0xffffffff
www# [B]exit[/B]
exit
```
all well, but when I try to use IPs from fxp0 - `jail` failed.


```
host# [B]jail -l -U root -i /home/jails/www73 www.example.com 192.168.118.14,123.211.118.15 /bin/csh[/B]
jail: syscall failed with: Invalid argument
host# [B]jail -l -U root -i /home/jails/www73 www.example.com 123.211.118.14,192.168.118.14 /bin/csh[/B]
jail: syscall failed with: Invalid argument
```
what am I doing wrong?


----------



## im (Apr 12, 2010)

I repeated described above for a clean installation 7.3-RELEASE.
This happens when you run several prisons on a common address.

But "man 8 jail" allows "start multiple jails with the same IP address,
if none of the jails has more than this single overlapping IP".

I want to add information about the existing configuration of prisons:


```
host# [B]jls -v[/B]
   JID  Hostname                      Path
        Name                          State
        CPUSetID
        IP Address(es)
     2  mysql3.***.com                /home/jails/mysql3
                                      ALIVE
        3
        123.211.118.14
     1  ***.org.ua                    /home/evil
                                      ALIVE
        2
        123.211.118.15
```


----------



## dthomas53 (Apr 17, 2010)

Just a shot in the dark, can you try:

`jail -l -i -U root /home/jails/www73 [url]http://www.example.com[/url] 123.211.118.14,192.168.118.14 /bin/csh`


----------

